# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  em cần mua vitme bi phi 14 hoặc 16 đầy đủ gối đỡ nhá các bác.

## viet tran

hiện tại em đang cần 2 cây vitme bi trục x và y hành trình 600mm và 1 cây trục z hành trình 100mm.
 vitme bi bước 5 hoặc 10 cũng được cả.có bác nào ở sài gòn mà còn dư dùng để lại cho em nhá.có gì inbox cái giá cho em

----------


## titanhnc

Mình có 1 cây phi 16 bước 5 dài khoảng 800  thân ren bị sét vài chỗ nhưng đai ốc vẫn rất trơn cùng 2 gối BK12 
Lúc trước mùa về định chế nhưng sau có ý định đổi combo giá 950k mua sao bán vậy!!!!
Bác quan tâm thì phone cho em  0909919685 em ở Tp hcm
Em nợ bác cái hình . Tối về em up cho bác xem

----------


## ahdvip

đang có 1 cây fi 14 bước 5 cho trục Z, thk double nút màu đen thui, ^^

----------


## TBK-11

Em có 1 cây visme 14 bước 5, hành trình khoảng 150, double nút, đủ gối BK BF10, có áo đai ốc. Giá 650k. Còn tốt.
Em ở HCM, Thủ Đức
Bác cần liên hệ em 0163-tám hai  chín-3020

----------


## Nam CNC

Cây này hơi bị đỉnh đấy , em đang xài em nó , chính xác không độ rơ.

----------


## viet tran

> Cây này hơi bị đỉnh đấy , em đang xài em nó , chính xác không độ rơ.


 Dạ bác nhưng tấm sắt trục z của em chỉ có 280mm thui em tính hết thì hành trình tầm 100mm ah.ma tổng chiều dài là bao nhiêu vậy bác

----------


## TBK-11

> Dạ bác nhưng tấm sắt trục z của em chỉ có 280mm thui em tính hết thì hành trình tầm 100mm ah.ma tổng chiều dài là bao nhiêu vậy bác


Chiều dài chính xác em quên đo, mai em đo báo lại bác sau. Tổng chiều dài đến hết đầu trục visme chắc hơn 300, còn đến 2 gối đỡ có thể nằm trong 280  :Smile:

----------


## viet tran

> Chiều dài chính xác em quên đo, mai em đo báo lại bác sau. Tổng chiều dài đến hết đầu trục visme chắc hơn 300, còn đến 2 gối đỡ có thể nằm trong 280


Vậy hả bác.em tính xài pulley đó bác. Để tăng lực kéo cho stepper bác àh.

----------


## titanhnc

cái hình còn nợ của bác đây

----------


## TBK-11

> Vậy hả bác.em tính xài pulley đó bác. Để tăng lực kéo cho stepper bác àh.


Chiều dài tới 2 gối là 300 nhé bác. Chắc bác không dùng được, chắc em để lại dùng cho cái máy em sắp làm luôn, em đủ đồ rồi, chuẩn bị dựng máy. Chúc bác sớm tìm đủ đồ.

----------


## viet tran

> Chiều dài tới 2 gối là 300 nhé bác. Chắc bác không dùng được, chắc em để lại dùng cho cái máy em sắp làm luôn, em đủ đồ rồi, chuẩn bị dựng máy. Chúc bác sớm tìm đủ đô.


 Cảm ơn bác nhe.chừng nào dựng xong up lên cho anh em giao luu nhé.hi

----------


## viet tran

> cái hình còn nợ của bác đây


Tổng chiều dài là 800mm hả bác. Đai ốc không có áo hả bac.bác nói phần bị sét nằm ở khúc nào vậy. Bác chụp xa wa em nhìn không rõ bác ah

----------


## viet tran

> Tổng chiều dài là 800mm hả bác. Đai ốc không có áo hả bac.bác nói phần bị sét nằm ở khúc nào vậy. Bác chụp xa wa em nhìn không rõ bác ah


Em sms cho bác mà bác không không hồi âm lại vậy kà.

----------


## viet tran

bác nào dư dùng thì để lại cho em nhé.cây kia chậm 1 bước có bác nào hốt rồi. :Cool:

----------


## Luyến

bác hỏi không đúng chỗ nhà em thiếu gì  :Big Grin:  bác sang topic của em là xem nào. hành trình 900 bước 10 2 gối đỡ BK và Bf nhé giá 1000K nhé.  :Big Grin:

----------


## viet tran

> bác hỏi không đúng chỗ nhà em thiếu gì  bác sang topic của em là xem nào. hành trình 900 bước 10 2 gối đỡ BK và Bf nhé giá 1000K nhé.


đâu có đâu bác.tại em mún mua ở sg cho khỏi phải ship hàng đó bác.không thui là em ghé topic của bác rồi.bác cho em hòi giá cây vitme phi 20 bước 5 dài khoang 800mm chưa tính 2 đau72 gối đỡ nha bác.cộng thêm tiền ship luôn bác.thanks bác nhé

----------


## Luyến

> đâu có đâu bác.tại em mún mua ở sg cho khỏi phải ship hàng đó bác.không thui là em ghé topic của bác rồi.bác cho em hòi giá cây vitme phi 20 bước 5 dài khoang 800mm chưa tính 2 đau72 gối đỡ nha bác.cộng thêm tiền ship luôn bác.thanks bác nhé


cây 800mm chưa tính 2 đầu đỡ bước 5 e ko có rồi bác ơi. đa số hàng của em là bước 10 nếu. bước 10 thì em thường hay dùng cho dộng cơ step chạy mượt đẹp còn nếu dùng servo thì e dùng bulley răng giảm tốc cỡ 1/2 là ổn bác ah.  :Big Grin:

----------


## viet tran

> cây 800mm chưa tính 2 đầu đỡ bước 5 e ko có rồi bác ơi. đa số hàng của em là bước 10 nếu. bước 10 thì em thường hay dùng cho dộng cơ step chạy mượt đẹp còn nếu dùng servo thì e dùng bulley răng giảm tốc cỡ 1/2 là ổn bác ah.


vậy bước 10 cũng được nữa bác.có gì inbox em cái giá nhé. :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> vậy bước 10 cũng được nữa bác.có gì inbox em cái giá nhé.


visme phi 15 bước 10 tổng chiều dài 1030mm hành trình 900 giá 1000k

----------


## viet tran

> visme phi 15 bước 10 tổng chiều dài 1030mm hành trình 900 giá 1000k


nó dài quá so với bộ khung của em rồi bác àh.

----------


## titanhnc

mua được vít chưa bác?
nếu chưa mua được thì mình chỉ chỗ mua cho
tổng chiều dài 800, hành trình thực khoảng 650

----------


## titanhnc

sms cho mình đi   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## viet tran

> sms cho mình đi   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vẫn chưa mua được. Bác chỉ giúp em với.em cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## TBK-11

Em có visme 14 bước 10 cho bác làm Z đc. Hình tối em up cho bác sau. Có sẵn 1 gối và áo cho con trượt. Hành trình max 150mm. Tổng dài chắc dưới 300mm. Giá 500k. Thanks! Em có visme 16 hành trình >300mm, >400mm nữa. nếu bác dùng đc thì bảo em.

----------


## Tran Hoi

> Em có 1 cây visme 14 bước 5, hành trình khoảng 150, double nút, đủ gối BK BF10, có áo đai ốc. Giá 650k. Còn tốt.
> Em ở HCM, Thủ Đức
> Bác cần liên hệ em 0163-tám hai  chín-3020
> Đính kèm 12698


cây vitme này 500k pán không Bạn

----------


## TBK-11

> cây vitme này 500k pán không Bạn


Cây này e có việc rồi. Cây khác, hình e up sau. E có 3 cây nên bác chủ topic hay bác nào cần cứ bảo em. Thanks!

----------


## TBK-11

Tổng dài 270, em nhầm, em đo là visme phi 12, bước 10. 500k. E có 3 cây, bác nào cần bảo em. 0163-tám-hai-93-không-2-không.

----------


## viet tran

Em có qua đó coi rồi bác.cây 700k vitme 14 bước 4 dài khoảng 700mm àh.nhưng chổ đai ốc nó bị rơi.em thấy có cây mà đen bước 10 đai ốc không rơi,nhưng nó ngắn hơn chút.nên em không có mua.hi

----------


## titanhnc

Không tìm được cây dài vừa ý thì lấy cây dài hơn rồi tiện ngắn lại cho vừa bác ah
Làm khung trước tìm vít sau khó tìm được cây vừa ý lắm trừ khi mua mới

----------


## viet tran

> Không tìm được cây dài vừa ý thì lấy cây dài hơn rồi tiện ngắn lại cho vừa bác ah
> Làm khung trước tìm vít sau khó tìm được cây vừa ý lắm trừ khi mua mợi


Ok bác nếu không tìm được thì chỉ có mua dài hơn rồi tiện lai.tại em sợ tiện lại ảnh hưởng tới thanh vitme bi sước và cong dễ bị sượng lắm.

----------


## titanhnc

Không sao đâu bác! lúc trước mình cũng từng đi tiện vít me mà có thấy bị gì đâu

----------


## viet tran

> Không sao đâu bác! lúc trước mình cũng từng đi tiện vít me mà có thấy bị gì đâu


Uh.thanks bác nha. Có gì mua dài hơn rồi tiện lai.phần khung của em đang tiến hành hàn nối rồi phay lai. Chắc tuần sau ráp xong em mới đo lại đúng kích thước rồi mới đi mua.hi

----------


## titanhnc

Làm cái máy này cực khổ và mất thời gian lắm cứ từ từ mà làm cân đo cho kỹ rồi hãy mua linh kiện kẻo mua về không dùng được thì phí 
Chúc bác sớm hoàn thành!

----------


## viet tran

> Làm cái máy này cực khổ và mất thời gian lắm cứ từ từ mà làm cân đo cho kỹ rồi hãy mua linh kiện kẻo mua về không dùng được thì phí 
> Chúc bác sớm hoàn thành!


ok.bác có gì em úp len cho bác coi.em hỏi cái đồng hồ so ở tiệm Nguyên 200k đó bác.không có chân đế gì hết.em tính mua mà sợ xài không được,em chưa có cái đó.chỉ canh bằng mũi sắt thui ah.hi em tính làm xong phay lại mặt bàn có được không.vì em không đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao

----------


## titanhnc

mặt bàn bác định làm bằng chất liệu gì ? làm xong cho chính cái máy nó phay lại mặt bàn thì còn OK hơn là canh bằng đồng hồ so nữa đó bác

----------


## viet tran

> mặt bàn bác định làm bằng chất liệu gì ? làm xong cho chính cái máy nó phay lại mặt bàn thì còn OK hơn là canh bằng đồng hồ so nữa đó bằc


 Mình tính làm mặt bàn bằng sắt luôn đó bác.cho nó máu luôn.hi lúc đầu tính xài gỗ thui cho dễ phay phẳng.nhưng em sợ nó yếu.

----------


## titanhnc

bằng sắt thì cứng khỏi chê nhưng canh phẳng thì khá mất thời gian . thôi, cố lên!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nam CNC

Mới hỏi mua 2 cây visme thôi mà chơi tơi cái bàn T bằng sắt  luôn , cố lên bác ... ngày nào em cũng theo dõi hết á , hi vọng tiến độ tới đâu cho anh em cái hình tới đó cho nó máu.

----------


## viet tran

> Mới hỏi mua 2 cây visme thôi mà chơi tơi cái bàn T bằng sắt  luôn , cố lên bác ... ngày nào em cũng theo dõi hết á , hi vọng tiến độ tới đâu cho anh em cái hình tới đó cho nó mau.


 Dạ đâu phải bàn T đâu bác. Chỉ là mặt bàn phẳng thui mà.em khoan lổ taro 8mm hết mặt bàn luôn.

----------


## titanhnc

Từ giờ đến chủ nhật bác có rảnh ngày nào không? A e mình cafe giao lưu

----------


## viet tran

> Từ giờ đến chủ nhật bác có rảnh ngày nào không? A e mình cafe giao lứu


 Bác rãnh bữa trưa hay buổi tối ha.để em biết em sắp xếp thời gian bác àh.

----------


## titanhnc

Buổi tối đi bác . Cho tiện a e, bác cho cái hẹn đi

----------


## viet tran

> Buổi tối đi bác . Cho tiện a e, bác cho cái hẹn đi


Ok bác. Thứ 6 nha bác mà bác hẹn địa diểm ở đâu. Bác ở bình chánh gần nguyễn văn linh không. Nhà em gần ngã 4 nguyễn văn linh và quốc lộ 1A không. Có gì sms cho em nha.

----------


## viet tran

> Ok bác. Thứ 6 nha bác mà bác hẹn địa diểm ở đâu. Bác ở bình chánh gần nguyễn văn linh không. Nhà em gần ngã 4 nguyễn văn linh và quốc lộ 1A không. Có gì sms cho em nha.


tranquocviet4788@gmail.com nha bác.

----------


## titanhnc

bac1 cần trao đổi gì vậy?

----------


## viet tran

[ATTACH=CONFIG]13868[/ATTACH] h8nh step cua em do bác

----------


## titanhnc

sau 1 lúc tìm kiếm , không thể tìm ra được datasheet của con này nhưng tham khảo vài con gần giống thì nó như thế này
nó tầm 1.27 N.m

----------


## viet tran

> sau 1 lúc tìm kiếm , không thể tìm ra được datasheet của con này nhưng tham khảo vài con gần giống thì nó như thế này
> nó tầm 1.27 N.m


 Vậy hã bác vậy nó yếu xìu thế mà A lại 2.9A yếu hơbln con của bác rồi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có vitme trục z chưa bác. Chưa thì làm bộ combo đi em ái ko sượn không rơ



vitme phi 10 bước 5 hành trình 109mm

----------


## titanhnc

bộ z này bác để bao nhiêu ? cái này là dc servo liền vít đúng không bác
ùa mà hình như cây trượt của bác không có mang cá thì phải

----------


## titanhnc

> Vậy hã bác vậy nó yếu xìu thế mà A lại 2.9A yếu hơbln con của bác rồi


chiều thứ 2 e đem driver qua test cho bác là biết ngay ấy mà

----------


## viet tran

> chiều thứ 2 e đem driver qua test cho bác là biết ngay ấy mà


ok bác.thanks bác nha

----------


## viet tran

> Có vitme trục z chưa bác. Chưa thì làm bộ combo đi em ái ko sượn không rơ
> 
> 
> 
> vitme phi 10 bước 5 hành trình 109mm


em mới mua rồi bác ơi,combo z XAactuator nhưng hành trình có 50mm thui,

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bộ z này bác để bao nhiêu ? cái này là dc servo liền vít đúng không bác
> ùa mà hình như cây trượt của bác không có mang cá thì phải


Đúng rồi bác. Nhưng là ac servo. Có mang cá

----------


## titanhnc

> [ATTACH=CONFIG]13868[/ATTACH] h8nh step cua em do bác


chụp hình cách đấu nối dây và các cài đặt trong mach3 gửi mail cho mình xem thử

bác xác định thứ tự dây chưa?

----------


## titanhnc



----------


## viet tran

> 


Của em tới 22mm lận đó bạc.đô hở cũng 14mm lận

----------


## baongocgl

Dạ chào anh , em bên thuận thảo chuyên cung cấp thanh trượt vit me bi anh cần gi liên hệ em nhá 0933 859 465 Bảo Ngọc

----------

